# Topics > Mixed reality > Virtual reality >  Social virtual reality, XRSpace Corp. Ltd., Taipei, Taiwan

## Airicist

Developer - XRSpace Corp. Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Article "My peek inside a secret VR headset shows a more social virtual reality"
Smartphone pioneer and former HTC CEO Peter Chou thinks he’s figured out how to crack the VR experience.

by Shara Tibken
September 7, 2019

----------

